# First rattlesnake of the year!



## Texas Blonde (Mar 27, 2011)

This little beauty was found on the the street I live on by my neighbor, it had just crawled out of my horse pasture, where it probably went to get a drink of water since it has been so dry here.


----------



## Rue (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome photos!  I'm impressed!


----------



## jrzyspider (Mar 27, 2011)

Really great photos!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## spinningspider (Mar 27, 2011)

sweet! looks like Crotalus viridis!


----------



## desertanimal (Mar 27, 2011)

Adorable.  Is that a massasauga?

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------

Ah.  _C. viridis_ was my other guess.  I like the little lines on its snout.


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL!  Can't believe I forgot to post what species.  It is _Crotalus viridis_, only my second one ever.


----------



## grayhound (Mar 28, 2011)

*thumbs up!*

You are a REALLY gifted photographer!  Those photos ROCK!!
:clap:


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 28, 2011)

grayhound said:


> You are a REALLY gifted photographer!  Those photos ROCK!!
> :clap:


Thanks, but I am really just good at pointing the camera.  Unfortunately, the manual settings on my DSLR don't work anymore, so everything is taken with the auto settings.  And it doesn't hurt when you have a great model!


----------



## Wadew (Mar 28, 2011)

Sky,
either way "great photography". I agree,having a good model helps as well!

                         Cheers Wade


----------



## ezberserk (Mar 28, 2011)

Amazing shots!  What part of the state were these taken?


----------



## tebs (Mar 28, 2011)

whoa...the bokeh on the first picture is freakin' amazing....very veeery nice sky!


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 28, 2011)

ezberserk said:


> Amazing shots!  What part of the state were these taken?


I live in Midland, Tx.  I caught the snake on my private street, and took it out to my ranch farther west for release far away from humans.  I mostly live out in the country, but I am in a neighborhood.  People here are very quick to kill snakes.




tebs said:


> whoa...the bokeh on the first picture is freakin' amazing....very veeery nice sky!


That was my favorite shot, it just came out so cool to me.  It was kind of a happy accident, cause I lost my balance and rocked back right as I took the pic, cutting off the bottom of the frame.  I like it better that way!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 29, 2011)

Midland, and Oddesolate ha!, maybe I will get a piece of peace in the desert some day, I like it in w tx.  Cool pic, don't think I've come across one of those.  Do you see heros pedes crossing the roads at night in that area?, if you do, what color?


----------



## Upjohn252 (Mar 29, 2011)

What camera do you use....I really must get one


----------



## Texas Blonde (Mar 29, 2011)

Galapoheros said:


> Midland, and Oddesolate ha!, maybe I will get a piece of peace in the desert some day, I like it in w tx.  Cool pic, don't think I've come across one of those.  Do you see heros pedes crossing the roads at night in that area?, if you do, what color?


I haven't found heros where I live, but I have seen them farther West in the Davis area.  



Upjohn252 said:


> What camera do you use....I really must get one


I have a 5yo Canon Rebel 8pm DSLR.  It is beat to hell, and the manual settings don't work anymore.  I am thinking about buying something new soon, but I will never get rid of this one.  I can't recommend the Rebels enough, they are really tough cameras!


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 30, 2011)

They would be restricted to creek beds out there since it's so flat and dry.  I've had the banded heros from the Davis mountains, I like those.  I was just wondering what color form is found in the Midland area.  The crossover area from heros heros to heros castaneiceps is in that area going by spotty data I've heard about, I was curious since I've never hunted that area.  I'm betting castaneiceps is there.

PS, Graham told me he didn't like the Davis mnt heros, said he wants me to have them:razz:


----------

